# Help with hinges...



## indianagriller (Jun 8, 2009)

Any one care to show what kind of hinges the put on their 250 gallon smoker?  Also where to find expanded metal? I have went to both major stores in town and neither one have any.


----------



## texas-smoker (Jun 8, 2009)

My hinges are made out of what looks like a big bike chain they are about 1" wide. I'm out of town working or I would get you pics. They work very well.


----------



## rab (Jun 8, 2009)

I made my own out of some round bar and pipe I had laying around. On the grill itself I heated and bent both sides down around the pipe so they're on permanently. On a smaller grill I built a few years ago I just bent one side so the door could be slid one way and removed. For the firebox I only bent one side but did them on opposite sides so its not removable either.  A trick to making the doors fit right is to weld the hinges on right before you make the final cut on the door.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 8, 2009)

I get expanded metal at a local welding shop,  for a little extra they even cut it to size for me.  That's the only place I know where you can buy metal in my town.  Maybe in a bigger town they have welding supply or metal supply stores that would have the stuff.  Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 8, 2009)

here is a link to a buid on the forum with good looking hinges
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=77443  clinchmtnbbq is building it look for his thread,  looks like great place to get tips.


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 8, 2009)

I've yet to build a charcoal smoker, but I've been around a few wall tent stove builds. Wood stove places are the best source of parts I've come across for parts for BBQ and smoker parts. Hinges, handles and the like. Here are a couple of sources:
www.stovepartsplus.com/
www.woodmanspartsplus.com/


----------



## butanzer (Jun 8, 2009)

_Charcoal_ water _smoker_ can accommodate up to 50 pounds of food.Am I right,?


________________
Butaun City | alaminos city


----------



## the iceman (Jun 8, 2009)

You can find some ready to weld hinges & other goodies here... http://www.kck.com/bbq_hinge_smoker_...d_stove_4.html

As far as the expanded metal, do you have any scrap metal dealers in town?


----------



## swine-n-shine (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought ready to weld hinges from kck.com for my 250 gallon pit.  They seem to work just fine.  As for the expanded, you can buy it at Kroot right there in Columbus.


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 9, 2009)

Go to Kroots and tell them what expanded metal you want they usually have small pieces in the metal shed. They can hook you up with some rod and tube that will work for hinges..

I am in columbus 2-3 times a month. 

Welcome neighbor


----------



## okieintx (Jun 11, 2009)

Check out the thread for Unclebeef's build, he has some pretty slick hinges that seem like they would work well.


----------



## thomasyoung (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Iceman,
 Even thought the advice wasn't given for me finding your post here sure does help me. It's just what I needed and was looking for!
Thanks,
Thomas


----------

